# New Years Eve Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-9611-15.html

We still have room for a few more on this rally It will be a very laid back affair, so no presure, just join us new Years Eve in the club and maybe a natter round the vans during the day time.

If you do not want to go to the club on New Years Eve you can just come and camp with us for £3 per night.

Moderators please sticky this ta


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Patspiercing and Johnnjac :- your tickets have been posted today


There are still plenty of tickets left at the club at the moment so if anybody else wants to come please let me know a.s.a.p ta.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just pushing the post to the top again Jacquie, seems the mods aren't keen on making it sticky!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Years Rally*

Ta Ken it worked your voice must carry more than mine :lol:


----------



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Jaquie,

The tickets arrived this morning.

See you soon

Mick & Pat


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Patspiecing Mick & Pat can you add yourselves to the rally list please and you havent picked up your private message yet.


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

hi lady

well not long now!

see you soon


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Years eve*

There are still tickets left for New Years Eve if any more want to come


----------



## 96489 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Jaquie,

I have accidently deleted my PMs. 

Can you send it to me again please.

Thanks

Mick & Pat


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Year rally*

Directions from A38 you turn left at the Hanbury Turn Public House, there are traffic lights here if comming from Bromsgrove, or right if comming the other way :lol: Go down the road about a mile or so then turn right into Star Lane following the brown Astwood Fisheries sign (GPS users it will probally not tell you to turn right here) but it is the quicketst way. Just follow the road go under 2 bridges one of them is quite low but you will get under unless you are more than 12ft 3ins in height. Turn left into Westonhall Road by the public house (I can't think what its called) and the entrance to the club is first right.

As its New Years Eve bring your glad rags and a bit of tinsel

Could you all please let me know when and roughly what time you will be arriving ta.


----------



## 90860 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
We are going to arrive on Saturday about 2 ish we hope

Have a great Christmas and we see you before the new year.


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry can't be with you Jacquie but have a Happy Christmas and a Happy New Year all of you.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Johnnylove see you on the Saturday Happy Christmas to you both




Hi Sealady Joyce sorry you can't come have a good Christmas & A Happy New Year


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Year Eve Rally*

Well the weather isn't being kind is it, we have a sprinkling of snow here at the moment hope it does'nt get any worse. John and I will be at the club tomorrow (Wednesday) along with Pepe all being well, thats if we are not snowed in :roll: I just hope the gas fire keeps working else we will be in deep dodo.


----------

